# Cuddle Addicts



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

Like I told here I said i woudl try to cuddle Shade again... This time not only it was sucessful but also pictures were taken ;D

Hope you all enjoy <3



Shade:




























Hope:


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww thats sooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute congrats on being able to cuddle with shade


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Very sweet! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Just love pics like this!  Thanks for sharing! Sweet birds.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww adorable pics  i like your nails too


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwww super cute


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

Haha thanks all ^^ dont worrie the nails are fine now but they should be destroyed in due time by Shade, he's a master at it -.-'


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Gorgeous tiels! Great Pictures!


----------



## Tristania (Jan 16, 2012)

Now that just melted my heart!! How I would love to do that for my girl but she's pretty much afraid of hands (from a torrid time at her previous owners  ) How does it feel to have gained her trust to do this? I'll bet it's a wonderful feeling. My tiel allows me to give her a nosey on the back of her head but only for a wee while. And I just love the feeling


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Ugh! So jealous. I wish Grey and I were this far a long


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Shade is absolutely GORGEOUS, oh my gosh! My dream bird right there, LOL. 
Isn't it an awsome feeling when they let you give them scritches and cuddle for the first time! Now you just wait, they'll be begging for them in no time.


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah it was pretty funny, last morning I had to put both my hands into the cage, one on Hope's head and one on Shade's, because if i cuddled just one the other would get angry and yell at me. Nene is still jealous and scared; specially because he broke a feather tonight and we had to rip it off to stop the bleeding. He wasn't very happy. But maybe seeing how both his mates (and Mimi also cuddles) he might learn my hands arent there to grab and cook him xD 

My worries are with Ruby, my canary, who has an injured wing. Posted about him on the Other Birds section... So I have really just been refreshing pages and searchign forums and calling vets to see what i can do and haven't really checked my own threads... dear god x.x

But Shade is incredible, we bought him "accidentally", we were just visiting a breeder and had just bought Nene when we saw him and couldn't resist. He loved to chew my nails but now he seems his head fits under them more 

I'll explain all better once ruby is fine and perhaps tell how the whole bonding helping, maybe it could help  we even managed to half-tame Dora, who is pretty moody and rather.. evil.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics! (And love your fingernails. )


----------

